# BMW I3 production video



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fascinating and encouraging to see a real EV production facility,..but...
Oh, so painfully slow !
That must be just a pilot line, or development facility, as they will never make a commercially viable vehicle at those speeds.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Karter
That looked like less than 1 minute "TAK" time to me so a single line would produce about 500 per day (single shift) or 125,000/year/shift

Steady away and it's amazing how many get made!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

You have to find the longest operation..impossible in a video that has been so heavily edited.
How long do you think some of those CF lay ups were being cooked for ?
And how long to just place those battery modules into the pack frame ?
No...pilot production I'm guessing.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> You have to find the longest operation..impossible in a video that has been so heavily edited.
> How long do you think some of those CF lay ups were being cooked for ?
> And how long to just place those battery modules into the pack frame ?
> No...pilot production I'm guessing.



True - but irrelevant - if certain operations take longer you just double or triple up on those stations,

I have seen a number of full production lines operating - they all look like that

Pilot production is a different thing altogether - 
nobody sets up a "line" for pilot production unless that line can operate at production volumes as well - in which case it is a full volume line just operating differently


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It was the very lack of any sign of those duplicated process facilities that made me think "pilot/pre-production" facility.



> nobody sets up a "line" for pilot production unless that line can operate at production volumes as well - in which case it is a full volume line just operating differently


I don't follow that comment.
What you are describing is a "pre-production" run on a full production line....very different to a "pilot" facility
I have worked on several "pilot" lines, (not cars) which were huge facilities set up solely to prove equipment and processes at very limited production speeds....in one case in a regeon where commercial manufacturing was prohibited.
Once the equipment, processes, layout, etc, etc is proven, a decision on a full investment for the main production facility can be made. .. Or not !
If that video is of the full production line, I still say it's slower than any car assembly facility I have seen.


----------

